# New RS4 has been built and is ready to go in 2005



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Had a call from my Audi guy yesterday telling me he had just come back from Germany where he was invited to see the finished new RS4.

As you might imagne, he said it was absolutely fantastic. 4 exhausts and it looked as mean as hell.

Yum....


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

There must have been a showing in the last week or so as there's quite a few posts over the forums about the showing of the car.

Sounds as flared as the RS4 was.

I'll be keen to see it but it doesn't seem like performance is gonna by much up on what I've got....although I guess you get a warranty.

It's not gonna be cheap though!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)




----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Do you really expect them to let camera's in to see a car that's so far from launch? :roll:

p.s. Either you first or second post in this thread is truly worthless! :wink:

[edit] CHEAT - you deleted one! :roll: [/edit]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Do you really expect them to let camera's in to see a car that's so far from launch? :roll:


With a 2005 launch, im sure there are some spyshots knocking about somewhere! Go on Paul, go and find us some. :roll:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


>


LOL - agreed. :lol:


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

I have my name down fo rone of these babies, its about tiem I got another Audi :wink:

Dealer said there was some kind of mock-up that a select few got to see (i.e. it looks like the real thing but did not have the engine etc.)

he didn't give much away, except summer 2005 delivery, saloon is to be launched first, and it is 4.2 litre (whether turbo or n/a I don't know)

The latest (facelift) S4 has quad pipes, so I can't see the RS4 having anything less.

I just hope it is produced is limited numbers otherwise it will be a farce like the RS6, those are now under 40K 

Simon


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2004)

so this has bit's of it...... just beef it up and add a rear top...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

'Ring mule:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

'Ring donkey:










:roll:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

I've not read the coverage elsewhere, but if it follows the "normal" RS route (ie 2 x turbos) on a 4.2 V8 that should provide some very serious muscle 

Can't see it being priced below Â£50k, oops, sorry thats the annual petrol bill. :wink:


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> 'Ring mule:


I don't know what is under the bonnet but the front bumper is offered for the A4 by Audi (maybe made by Votex or MS Design)


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

First picture, posted on rs246 by a German member, from a German mag










Mag quotes 425bhp from 4.2 V8 NA block. New RS6 in 2007, new S8 550bhp, new S3 330bhp 

The guppy grille looks OK on that for my money - the wide body detracts from it sufficiently. I'm hanging on to my current RS4 for another year - the idea is next year to either change it for new one, or go for a 2 year old RS6. I was hoping I'd hate the new RS4, but I quite like it. If it was turbcharged I'd definitely have one. Decisions, decisions......


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> Mag quotes 425bhp from 4.2 V8 NA block.


Thats some serious work to lift output over the 100bhp/tonne.
Presumably Audi gmbh sent the whole lot to Cosworth for fettling?

Still surprised as I thought RS and forced induction went hand in hand. It'll limit gains from future mods.
Still no word on prices though.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

And a couple of pics of the alleged saloon version lapping the ring.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The new grill looks fine on the black one, as its near enough invisible.

The blue photo makes the car look absolutely hideous, IMHO...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Really - I was just going to post to say that I think it looks good.

Though I do admit, given the option I'd colour code the grille surround as the black one looks better.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

4.2 v8 and 425 bhp should see off the next gen. M3...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

[imsert post from Gary about the 50/50 weight distribution menainf that while the Audi may be quciker in a straight line, the M3 will have it where it counts]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> The new grill looks fine on the black one, as its near enough invisible....


Insofar as it may as well not have it at all, and just stick with the original grill. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > The new grill looks fine on the black one, as its near enough invisible....
> ...


Aye...

I thought it might just "grow" on me but, like the rear end of the Ford Scorpio, I think it'll look as shit in 10 years time as it does now...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> [imsert post from Gary about the 50/50 weight distribution menainf that while the Audi may be quciker in a straight line, the M3 will have it where it counts]


Cue Kell making yet another incorrect assumption. :roll:

You could have recalled that I actually preferred my RS4 to my M3, which I was underwhelmed by, just as I prefer my 330D to the M3. :wink:

BUT seeing as you mention it. If the next M3 is anything like the new M5 is reported to be, then the ante will deffo be upped for Audi.

Audi has never manged to produce an N/A production lump with more than 100hp per litre. As far as I know that achievement lies only with Honda, BMW, and Ferrari and I guess Lambo with the Gallardo (for which Audi engineers are not credited).

I have read that Audi are going to act 'responsibly' and pull out of the weapons horsepower race with BMW and (mainly) MB, instead concentrating on driveability for future sporting models. That would be a smart move.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

jonno said:


> Thats some serious work to lift output over the 100bhp/tonne.


 :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Actually Gary it was less about M3 versus RS4 - and more about the 50/50 weight distribution that BMW always harp on about and that you also mention on occasion.

Whenever anyone talks about fast Audis, you do seem to mention that drivability of (insert A N Other) makes up for lack of power etc. I wasn't having a go (for a change), merely pointing out something which I've observed.

Of course, past performance is no guarantee of future performance and the content of your posts is liable to change without warning.


----------

